
Insomniacs Are Helped by Online Therapy, Study Finds - stephenboyd
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/30/health/insomnia-online-therapy.html
======
stephenboyd
I've been getting better sleep ever since I upgraded my phone to iOS 10 with
its bedtime feature built into the Clock app.

